# It's a long story



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Sniff, point, flush, bang, crash, repeat, repeat & repeat. 

THE END!


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Love the pup!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Probably one of the funnest hunts I've been on, those two dogs are amazing and it was a blast to watch them work!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks like you had fun!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Awesome Pics.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Love it! That pup looks good!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

That pup is adorable. I want a bird dog so bad.

Cheddar


----------

